# Overclockers Challenge



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Who is t3h l33t35t overclocker of TSF!

Post a pic, stats, a quick how to, and benchmarks.

Post crazy overclocks and even some odd ones (hey if it has a processor it can be overclocked)

Let the people decide.

And remember these overclocks have been done by professionals or under the supervision of professional overclockers. Do not attempt these overclocks. I am not responsible for any processors or computers you destroy in the process.


As soon as I can get a camera I will post my Calc that runs at 4.4mhz now.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

there are too many pics to post. but here is a link to someone who watercooled his XBox. increasing performance a bit for sure...

The Watercooled XBox


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

norin said:


> there are too many pics to post. but here is a link to someone who watercooled his XBox. increasing performance a bit for sure...
> 
> The Watercooled XBox


Actually no - the CPU is just cooled better.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes although I agree it is a nice mod, It has nothing to do with overclocking.

It does say he will do it in the future though.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Over clocked an ATI 9600 SE from 325 to 465~ mhz until the drivers werent stable any more and the whole thing kinda well died. (WITH STOCK COOLER !)

How?: ATI Tool and Omega Drivers

Increased the 64bit(crappy) performance in the ATI Tools from 40~FPS to around 60~FPS so definatly a small increasement in performance until well "burn"


----------



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh my god... someone watercooled an X box!? thats digusting.... thats so disgusting its almost sexual....... intriguing :wink:


----------

